# Mudhole SurfRocket blanks...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone ever use the blanks that are sold as Mudhole's Custom Builder Surf Rocket blanks? I was looking at the LSB1502MH out of curiosity. I doubt I'd get one, but I'm curious if it's something similar to the Lami 150-2.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Oem*

These are mud holes OEM channel blanks, meaning made by a company...A guy at mudhole told me that blank is made by Lamiglas, basically the same blank as their 1502 just not backed by Lami's warranty. I have held one, feels just like my lami 1502.


----------

